# I don't know what her thinkin!



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi dare! It Cwovabunny! 

Does your mommies move da house on you? I started out in a differnt house. It was all see thru but I couldn't get thru it and it had a orange roof.

Den... Mommy person moveded me into a new bigger house. It's nice for me. I can stretch and I can hop and I can hide under a wankie that no one den sees me!

I always been by this red wall with dat Bo Bunny since I got da new house. 

Well today, dat Mommy person was cweaning and cweaning and she moveded all sorts of stuff and cweaned some more and said "you bunners makes messes wit dat hayses" and the nex thing we knows..... we moveded wayyyy over dare! It da same place and it red walls and where I play but now I sit up higher dan before. Dat ok, I see all dis stuff thru dis place it's so bright. I see dem go out dare when I hear dat squeaky door I hate so much.

Mommy Person moves me to the floor in my cage and then we plays. She says I will like having more play rooms. I jus don't like dis changin things. It make me nervous.

Do you get moveded ever? Bo next to me now but down under.... I could maybe stillfling poos at him if I try hard enough.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 29, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!

Yes! My bunnymama is always moving the furniture!!!!!!!!!

My favorite place is under her bed. She puts a cozy towel underthere for me. The other day, she took at washed it! Then when she got back, she moved the BED!!!



THe next day, I noticed she took the towel from under my favorute chair and washed that too!!!! and then she moved the chair and all the other living room furniture!!!

Just when I was getting used to things....

I was bust for a whole two hours discovering the new arrangement!



bob


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

It cwova agin.

I hates the washin' wankies and towels. What wrong wit dem? We get dem smellinbunnylike and Mommy Person comes and washes it! :dunno

Today I got to play out in da new playground! It was so much funs! I wasn't skeereded at all! I was under the thing that they call a fireplace but it never has fire. I was on da brickses and I got to go in dat Bo's house! He always go in mine and eats my hay and pwellets! and I never got to his. Now it's open in our playground!

I was in his house and he was out playin' and he came back so I smacked him and we played mean-cwovabunny chase da big Bo bunny all over. He loss. I got his furs! it was funny! He were mad!!! He won't let me go in da corner when he out. He say it's his! PSH... it mine when he not lookin'! 

Bob, you like lookin' at da house when it differnt? it funny sometime.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 29, 2007)

I like sometimes. It keeps me busy. Bunnymama hasn't found any toys I like. She keeps trying, but I'd rather hippy hop around and find a spot to lay down and relax.

Clover, can I ask you something? Do you like having other bunnies around? I know there is another bunny in our house. I can smell her. I'm not sure I like it. I am used to having the whole house to myself and it being just me and bunnymama. 

I think her name is Zosia. I met this black bunny a bit ago. But I overhear bunnymama say to grandma that Zosia has to go to the vet before we meet again.

I am not so sure I wanna another bunny around. Can I tell yo something? Promise you won't laugh? When I was little, another bunny beat me up. :sad:I don't know why. I was friendly....but he did it anyway. So now I am afraid...

What should I do?:cry2


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

I like havin' Bo to beat up on cause we jus plays. We friends too but we not close friends. We just play at da same time. I beats him up and he's bigger dan me by at weast 2 times! 

We gots some new bunner in da house too! it was called Heidi for awhile den Mama said da gender fairy came and dey call him Tony now. I coulda tole her it was a Tony. Me an Bo din't beat him up for nuthin'! We had to keep Bo in charges. Tony not allowed wit us to play cause me an Bo bited his butt! Now he big chicken bunny HAHA! dat funny! 

Sometime I tink me and Bo shood be better frwiends but he gwumpy a lot. So, we just sorta frwiends. Maybe you an dat new bunner be good frwiends and gwoom each udder and play. Might be weeery fun!


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 30, 2007)

Maybe we'd be friends...but I am afraid she won't like me just like tat other meany bunny didn't like me.:?I guess I am a scaredy bun too.

Oh I have to tell you something! Yesterday, or was it the other yesterday???? Bunnymama gave me PUMPKIN!!!!!!!! and I had my first taste of PLUM! I love those things!!!!:clapping:

Oh someting else I have to tell you! Zosia got yelled at yesterday! Or was it the other yesterday??? Bunnymama was cleaning her cage and Z didn't like it so she sprayed Bunnymama! I don't know why...:dunno I love it when bunnymama cleans my house!!! It smells so freshy clean!:sweep:bunnydance:

But I don't like how Z is so territorial...I wonder if she will want to share with me....onder:


PS Cloverbunny, thanks for talking to me! I like having a friend!:hug:


----------



## Flopster (Oct 30, 2007)

Bob,

When I was a little bunny I got picked on too. The meanie people tried to make me live with a "snake" when I was just a baby! I lived by myself for a whole year and then mama got me a girlfriend. She is the bestest girlfriend. I like to lick her and chase her. She doesn't know it yet, but we's in bunnyluv. She runs from me, but I think she's just playing hard to get. You just have to find the right bunny friend to have and make sure they are nice.You can't have Ruby, she's mine!

Watch out when mama washes stuff, sometimes she doesn't bring it back!! I used to not mind when she washed my blankie and pillows, then one day she didn't bring me back my favorite green pillow. She said it had been washed too many times!! Now I don't like to let her take my pillows...


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Floppy! Nice to meet you! 

You were picked on too! Gee, I'm sorry to hear that, but it's nice to know I'm not the only one!!

Bunnymama says Zosia is nice. She just has to visit the bunnydoc before we meet. Apparently, he can make her settle down some. 

Gee, I like this place! I have friends!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 30, 2007)

:shock:Cwovabunny don't like dose Snakeses! :help


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 30, 2007)

BOB! SHTOP TALKING SHMACK ABOUT ME!!!! 

I can't help it if I am hormonal! Bunnymama getsh that way too!

I can't wait to go to the bunnydoc! I can't wait to meet you! I know we'll be great friendsh! :highfive:


----------



## Flopster (Oct 30, 2007)

See Bob she likes you! 

Bunnydoc gave Ruby surgery and it made her not feel good for a while. I hope your girl bunny feels better fast so you can meet her!

Cloverbunny I don't know why Bo is so cranky to you, you're a nice bunny. You should pick your own corner or spot and not let him go there either. Show him how it feels!


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry Zosia. But you scare me a little. I see you and hear you hop around...You are so brave. Maybe you can teach me how to be like that...

I can't wait to meet you too. 

Thanks Floppy for the cheerleading! I might need it later on too!:?



Bunnymama keeps giving me cucumber. Yesterday, or the other yesterday??? she put that yummy pumpkin on a cucumber. I licked the pumpkin, but I left the cucumber. Yuk! 

Do you guys like that stuff??


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 31, 2007)

It'sh OK, Bob. 

You may fink I am brave, but I am jealoush of you...you get to shleep under Bunnymama'sh bed!!!! Maybe shomeday I can too!!!!



Bunnymama givesh me vat cucumer shtuff too! Icky!!! I don't like that tomato eever! But she shiad you do!!!!



foppy and clover...You guysh ish OK.:biggrin2:


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 31, 2007)

I LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUV Tomaties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



bob.



inkbouce:

(P.S. It's histarical how I can entertain myself, fancy)


----------



## Georgie (Nov 29, 2007)

hi's everybunny! dis is georgie bunny (furmolly georgie the 8lb wonderbun...i gwowed, so i's had to make me name bigger). i sowwy i so wate in poshting here! mommie ladie wuz weal bizzy for a wile so's i couldnt git on here. hi bob an zosia! itsh nice to meet yous! 

i havents been moved around at all shince mommie ladie gotted me. she saveded me fwum a meany pwace. she gaved me nice housh, den anofer housh, den anofer, den de one i's in now. i wuvs it! itsh nice an big an gwoes wif me. it keeps gittin bigga wen i git bigga. its nishe!! 

well, i's gotsda go now. mommie ladie comin bak an she mite shee me. she dun weally wike it wen i git on here wifout her cwose to watched me. 

i's happie to meets yous alls! hopefulwy i's be bak shoon an tawk to yous!

bunbyes!

georgie the 10 1/2 lb wonderbun


----------



## fancybutterfly (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello Georgie! It's Bob. I am very glad to meet you.

Bunnymama is a little strict about me going on the computer too. She thinks I might go on naughty sites.

I am glad you finally have a happy home. It sounds as though you have moved around alot. I have had only one home. But in the shop was not a pleasant experience. 

Do you like it when your mommie ladie pets you?

I don't. Touch scares me. SOmetimes Bunnymama is real gentle and pets my head. I like that. But not for too long....And I am a stinker she says cause when she has to brush me, I make her give me a treat!

heehee. She doesn't know that I would sit still anyway......

Nice to meet you. I hope we can talk again soon,

Bob


----------



## fancybutterfly (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Georgie Bunny! It's Zosia!

It sheems dat lotsh of ush bunnies need reshcuin'.

I wash takin away from my reo mom too early and den I washn't feeded enuf yummiesh. I wash sho hungry aw da time! But den BUNNNEEEE MAMMMAAA came to get me! And now I happy aw da time! And I get lotsh of yummiesh!

And dat Bob guy, he'sh my houshemate, but I don't meet him yet. I havta go to the vetsh doctor firsht bummymama saysh. But I can't wait to meet dat guy.

He shays he'sh shcared of me...but I a good girl!

I gots to go...I sheesh you later Georgie!

Wowsh! You big guy! I like big guysh! I wittle.


----------

